# Means of egress lighting in existing occupancies



## Code Neophyte (Dec 6, 2010)

Not a Fire guy, so I'm looking for a code basis - if there is one - for requiring emergency means of egress lighting in existing buildings.  I have (well - _I_ don't - but our community does) an assembly space with an OL of around 400 persons, which has been in existence for decades, and which has no means of egress lighting, and obviously, no emergency backup, either.  Is there a provision in the (2006) Fire Code to require a retroactive installation?  Does Section 402.2 of the Property Maintenance Code require it, by requiring the 1 footcandle "at all times the building space served by the means of egress is occupied"?


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 6, 2010)

What kind of assembly space does not have general lighting that provides the minimum levels required?  Where are the non conforming areas?


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2010)

Any particular reason that it has become an issue now? Just seems like going to an occupancy that has been around for decades with a change is a bit excessive. But, you could go with the IPMC section you referenced. Or, the Fire Code gives you this;

*102.1 Construction and design provisions. *

The construction and design provisions of this code shall apply to: 
​4. Existing structures, facilities and conditions which, in
​

the opinion of the _fire code official_, constitute a distinct
​

hazard to life or property.



But, I'd make sure you have support from the top before you take on an existing business, don't want to get into it, then have to bail when the complaints come in. JMHO
​


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 6, 2010)

Look at the 2009 IFC It's there

2009 IFC SECTION 4604

MEANS OF EGRESS FOR EXISTING BUILDINGS

4604.1 General.

Means of egress in existing buildings shall comply with the minimum egress requirements when specified in Table 4603.1 as further enumerated in Sections 4604.2 through 4604.21, and the building code that applied at the time of construction. Where the provisions conflict, the most restrictive provision shall apply. Existing buildings that were not required to comply with a building code at the time of construction shall comply with the minimum egress requirements when specified in Table 4603.1 as further enumerated in Sections 4604.2 through 4604.21 and, in addition, shall have a life safety evaluation prepared, consistent with the requirements of Section 104.7.2. The life safety evaluation shall identify any changes to the means of egress that are necessary to provide safe egress to occupants and shall be subject to review and approval by the fire code official . The building shall be modified to comply with the recommendations set forth in the approved evaluation.

4604.3 Exit sign illumination.

Exit signs shall be internally or externally illuminated. The face of an exit sign illuminated from an external source shall have an intensity of not less than 5 foot-candles (54 lux). Internally illuminated signs shall provide equivalent luminance and be listed for the purpose.

Exception: Approved self-luminous signs that provide evenly illuminated letters shall have a minimum luminance of 0.06 foot-lamberts (0.21 cd/m2).

4604.4 Power source.

Where emergency illumination is required in Section 4604.5, exit signs shall be visible under emergency illumination conditions.

Exception: Approved signs that provide continuous illumination independent of external power sources are not required to be connected to an emergency electrical system.

4604.5 Illumination emergency power.

The power supply for means of egress illumination shall normally be provided by the premises' electrical supply. In the event of power supply failure, illumination shall be automatically provided from an emergency system for the following occupancies where such occupancies require two or more means of egress :

1. Group A having 50 or more occupants.

Exception: Assembly occupancies used exclusively as a place of worship and having an occupant load of less than 300.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 6, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Any particular reason that it has become an issue now? Just seems like going to an occupancy that has been around for decades with a change is a bit excessive.


Uh......can't comment on the reason (for reasons you might imagine)

It was discovered by our FD through their periodic inspection program.  It seems like it should be a minimum requirement for even existing Assembly occupancies with a large OL, but I didn't see it as a retroactive requirement in the Fire Code.  So just because some  officials in the past have allowed it to not have emergency lighting, now we are prohibited from requiring it because it's 'grandfathered'??


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 6, 2010)

I concur with MT for users of the IFC and if using the 2006 you'll find a way in 1027 and the exception for 1027.1 is moot if the fire code official determines a hazard exists.  For us users of 101, it's handled.  Just because is not in my definitions and for this type of occupancy it's not a matter of will either, I could argue "hazard" if it exists.


----------

